# How to ISI as an Agent?UDE?other ranks? After inter and graduation?



## Rockfall

Salam...!

Dear all experienced and respected members, i need some info regarding the recruitment in ISI as an agent or officer after Intermediate.I request you to all please tell me criteria and age limit as well....

I will be thankful to all of you.

Thank you very much.. 
______________________________
Intelligence is what you use when you don't know what to do....!!


----------



## VCheng

Mati Ur Rahman said:


> Salam...!
> 
> Dear all experienced and respected members, i need some info regarding the recruitment in ISI as an agent or officer after Intermediate.I request you to all please tell me criteria and age limit as well....
> 
> I will be thankful to all of you.
> 
> Thank you very much..
> ______________________________
> Intelligence is what you use when you don't know what to do....!!



The first step is to take out a full page advertisement in all major newspapers with a color photo to announce your intentions to the world. Then you wait for a phone call from the DG ISI to join. Simple! 


==========

Actually, just concentrate on finishing your studies and do well. The career, whatever you choose, will come after that.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## S.U.R.B.

Start it by changing your user name.That thing has "blacklisted" written all over it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAMPAGE

S.U.R.B. said:


> Start it by changing your user name.That thing has "blacklisted" written all over it.


Who says that's his real name? 

On topic: Apply for PMA long course.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S.U.R.B.

RAMPAGE said:


> Who says that's his real name?
> 
> On topic: Apply for PMA long course.



For jobs like these your choices get judged ,whether it's a user name on an online forum or the real name over your CNIC.So, that is sort of important. And above all is maintaining a strong CV with a clear mention of spy warfare Hollywood action flicks, that one may have watched recently.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue Marlin

Mati Ur Rahman said:


> Salam...!
> 
> Dear all experienced and respected members, i need some info regarding the recruitment in ISI as an agent or officer after Intermediate.I request you to all please tell me criteria and age limit as well....
> 
> I will be thankful to all of you.
> 
> Thank you very much..
> ______________________________
> Intelligence is what you use when you don't know what to do....!!


you dont go to them, they go to you. just like any other military.
i.e. you already have to be in the military to have a strong chance in being a spy. oh and being a spy in the real world is not like Daniel Craig from 007


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

ISI pick up suitable people themselves. sometimes they give ads. its very rare. they mostly pick people from army.


----------



## fitpOsitive

Mati Ur Rahman said:


> Salam...!
> 
> Dear all experienced and respected members, i need some info regarding the recruitment in ISI as an agent or officer after Intermediate.I request you to all please tell me criteria and age limit as well....
> 
> I will be thankful to all of you.
> 
> Thank you very much..
> ______________________________
> Intelligence is what you use when you don't know what to do....!!


Dude this is not right place to ask this question, neither to answer that. But there are two common and main ways:
Go to any Military services and apply from there.
Look for jobs in newspapers demanding assistant directors in some Federal agency. The fair chance is that it may be ISI, but not sure.
So, the best thing to do is to have an intention to get a job in ISI, and let your instinct do the rest.


----------



## Rockfall

Thanks to all of you guys, actually i am 25 so i am not eligible to apply for PMA long or short course, therefore i asked for simple agent criteria like for AD positions ads we can see in news papers...


----------



## Khan_patriot

Mati Ur Rahman said:


> Thanks to all of you guys, actually i am 25 so i am not eligible to apply for PMA long or short course, therefore i asked for simple agent criteria like for AD positions ads we can see in news papers...


You are 25 and have just done your intermediate??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rockfall

Khan_patriot said:


> You are 25 and have just done your intermediate??


No dear. I have completed my Intermediate before 3 years but due to few family & financial crisis i was not able to continue my studies but now i am a student of ACCA. Apart of this i would like to do something for my country but unfortunately i could not join armed forces therefore i am interested to join ISI..


----------



## Well.wisher

I don't know how they hire people but I had a friend who was soon to join ISI and he knew things which we , as common public didn't know about politicians . 

I also had a teacher worked in think tank and she describe it as hard time , worked for 24 hours never had beautiful sleep .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rockfall

Well.wisher said:


> I don't know how they hire people but I had a friend who was soon to join ISI and he knew things which we , as common public didn't know about politicians .
> 
> I also had a teacher worked in think tank and she describe it as hard time , worked for 24 hours never had beautiful sleep .


A han, please ask your friend and let me know


----------



## Divergent

ISI are bada$$ and People of class.

I knew someone who was associated with it but the World knew him as an IT 'technician'.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

Divergent said:


> ISI are bada$$ and People of class.
> 
> I knew someone who was associated with it but the World knew him as an IT 'technician'.



Guys use every trick in the book to woo a girl.
Maybe he was just an IT technician with a good attitude.

you might as well not be that sharp as you think you might be...

kiddin ankles


----------



## Divergent

El Sidd said:


> Guys use every trick in the book to woo a girl.
> Maybe he was just an IT technician with a good attitude.
> 
> you might as well not be that sharp as you think you might be...
> 
> kiddin ankles



I'm hard to 'woo'


----------



## El Sidd

Divergent said:


> I'm hard to 'woo'



Who?


----------



## Divergent

El Sidd said:


> Who?



I'm hard a one.


----------



## Sine Nomine

Divergent said:


> ISI are bada$$ and People of class.
> 
> I knew someone who was associated with it but the World knew him as an IT 'technician'.


You know what?
They are never going to disclose this.Even operating in own country,they got a cover story to tell.They always are carrying ID of some x,y department to show people's.


----------



## El Sidd

Divergent said:


> I'm hard a one.



Sure.. 
Like a cactus yes


----------



## Mian Babban

People are watching Hollywood movies and they think they will have cool and badass James Bond like roles in ISI.........tapping phones and listening to calls all the day


----------



## Sine Nomine

Divergent said:


> I'm hard to 'woo'


Nothing is hard to woo,it's only matter of type.



Mian Babban said:


> People are watching Hollywood movies and they think they will have cool and badass James Bond like roles in ISI.........tapping phones and listening to calls all the day


These films have made it all joke.
Unfortunately there isn't anything in real business,like shown in movies.


----------



## Green Arrow

Mati Ur Rahman said:


> A han, please ask your friend and let me know



There are 2 ways to join but in your case wait for any vacancy advertisement under MOD and apply as civilian. Recruitment normally happens 2 twice in a year with all kind of positions.


----------



## Divergent

ISI should hire me I'd be a great asset and damn good 



MUSTAKSHAF said:


> Nothing is hard to woo,it's only matter of type.
> 
> 
> These films have made it all joke.
> Unfortunately there isn't anything in real business,like shown in movies.



I'm very hard too woo. Trust me


----------



## Sine Nomine

Divergent said:


> ISI should hire me I'd be a great asset and damn good


Wait till November,vacancies will be out via Newspaper


Divergent said:


> I'm very hard too woo. Trust me


Well,that's all matter of type.You see some locks will never be cracked,no matter how strong and incredible anyone is at cracking but one right key is used they will open.
You may be hard but not for some special kind of human


----------



## Khan_patriot

Divergent said:


> ISI are bada$$ and People of class.
> 
> I knew someone who was associated with it but the World knew him as an IT 'technician'.


He wasnt a good operative if you knew about him.



Well.wisher said:


> I don't know how they hire people but I had a friend who was soon to join ISI and he knew things which we , as common public didn't know about politicians .


It is highly unlikely he knew anything special before joining, whatever he told you or anyone else was probably just speculation or guess work.


----------



## Divergent

Khan_patriot said:


> He wasnt a good operative if you knew about him.
> 
> 
> It is highly unlikely he knew anything special before joining, whatever he told you or anyone else was probably just speculation or guess work.



He was an excellent operative actually. Knew about him 2yrs after the retirement.


----------



## F86 Saber

Divergent said:


> He was an excellent operative actually. Knew about him 2yrs after the retirement.



It is possible "he" was actually a "she", explains the reason "he" blurted his best kept secret in front of you.




MUSTAKSHAF said:


> You know what?
> They are never going to disclose this.Even operating in own country,they got a cover story to tell.They always are carrying ID of some x,y department to show people's.



Dude you've been reading way too many Mazhar Kaleem's Imran Series novels.

But seriously, except field agents, normally families of the armed forces personnel associated with ISI know who they are working for. Since ELINT is a hot subject these days, alot of people from the Signals Core serve at the ISI directorate Aabpara. People from the army are Deputed to ISI for a period of 2 years maximum unless they carry any special abilities.


----------



## Divergent

MUSTAKSHAF said:


> Wait till November,vacancies will be out via Newspaper
> 
> Well,that's all matter of type.You see some locks will never be cracked,no matter how strong and incredible anyone is at cracking but one right key is used they will open.
> You may be hard but not for some special kind of human



I did not understand the last bit,


F86 Saber said:


> It is possible "he" was actually a "she", explains the reason "he" blurted his best kept secret in front of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude you've been reading way too many Mazhar Kaleem's Imran Series novels.
> 
> But seriously, except field agents, normally families of the armed forces personnel associated with ISI know who they are working for. Since ELINT is a hot subject these days, alot of people from the Signals Core serve at the ISI directorate Aabpara. People from the army are Deputed to ISI for a period of 2 years maximum unless they carry any special abilities.



He is a he because I know him. I'm quite capable of differentiating gender differences thank you.


----------



## Sine Nomine

F86 Saber said:


> Dude you've been reading way too many Mazhar Kaleem's Imran Series novels.
> 
> But seriously, except field agents, normally families of the armed forces personnel associated with ISI know who they are working for. Since ELINT is a hot subject these days, alot of people from the Signals Core serve at the ISI directorate Aabpara. People from the army are Deputed to ISI for a period of 2 years maximum


HUMINT branch.It's no easy and people's coming from Army aren't assigned some Jobs.Many coming from Signals are working in SIGINT branch,some signal companies are even detached as a whole with JSIB.
In past decade they have built there dedicated manpower base.Abpara is just tip of iceberg.
And SIGNIT,ELINT isn't hot subject today,it has been around for ages.



Divergent said:


> I did not understand the last bit,


Missey,it means you will woo with person of your own type,not with every tom dick and harry.


----------



## Spring Onion

Rockfall said:


> No dear. I have completed my Intermediate before 3 years but due to few family & financial crisis i was not able to continue my studies but now i am a student of ACCA. Apart of this i would like to do something for my country but unfortunately i could not join armed forces therefore i am interested to join ISI..


they actually advertise posts for civilians both males and females and you have to sit for a test. it is quiet a lengthy written test. phewww damn it was tooo long lolzzz.
the post is assistant director.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sine Nomine

Spring Onion said:


> they actually advertise posts for civilians both males and females and you have to sit for a test. it is quiet a lengthy written test. phewww damn it was tooo long lolzzz.
> the post is assistant director.


Aur har marhaley kai darmiyan intezaar tou aur bhe ziyda hota hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spring Onion

MUSTAKSHAF said:


> Nothing is hard to woo,it's only matter of type.
> 
> 
> These films have made it all joke.
> Unfortunately there isn't anything in real business,like shown in movies.


never trusted the civilian ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khan_patriot

Divergent said:


> He was an excellent operative actually. Knew about him 2yrs after the retirement.


What ever you say, but I am still skeptical.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

announce in your facebook you are RAW agent they will come to meet you in your place next day morning

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rockfall

Imran Khan said:


> announce in your facebook you are RAW agent they will come to meet you in your place next day morning


That's really great idea


----------



## F86 Saber

Divergent said:


> I did not understand the last bit,
> 
> 
> He is a he because I know him. I'm quite capable of differentiating gender differences thank you.



Well than "he" must be a "she" at heart, guys tend not to gossip with girls unless they are bragging to impress which i something i wouldn't associate with an ISI operative unless he is doing something unimportant.



MUSTAKSHAF said:


> HUMINT branch.It's no easy and people's coming from Army aren't assigned some Jobs.Many coming from Signals are working in SIGINT branch,some signal companies are even detached as a whole with JSIB.
> In past decade they have built there dedicated manpower base.Abpara is just tip of iceberg.
> And SIGNIT,ELINT isn't hot subject today,it has been around for ages.
> 
> 
> Missey,it means you will woo with person of your own type,not with every tom dick and harry.



SIGINT is the thing of the past when only shortwave radios were used to communicate. ELINT is the most important tool in our war against terrorism where enemy is well equipped with most sophisticated instruments of communication.


----------



## Sine Nomine

Spring Onion said:


> never trusted the civilian ones.


That's holding it back,in front of opponents.


----------



## abrar khan

Rockfall said:


> No dear. I have completed my Intermediate before 3 years but due to few family & financial crisis i was not able to continue my studies but now i am a student of ACCA. Apart of this i would like to do something for my country but unfortunately i could not join armed forces therefore i am interested to join ISI..


Bro joining armed forces is not the only way to serve the motherland, you may serve as civilian, Educate yourself and contribute in the economy of Pakistan, and fight for corruption at every level.


----------



## Rockfall

abrar khan said:


> Bro joining armed forces is not the only way to serve the motherland, you may serve as civilian, Educate yourself and contribute in the economy of Pakistan, and fight for corruption at every level.


I can understand brother, overseas Pakistanis and pure Pakistanis who are living in Pakistan are doing this and trying to do some better but you know there is no thrill and action in this life, when you are patriot and you want to join your security forces for the nation and real action for your people there is no big thing than this...i personally think


----------



## Pakistansdefender

Now don't tell me, ISI has secret magnificent head quarters hidden under a sewer or something, which is accessible through an unused dirty public bathroom?


----------



## Green Arrow

F86 Saber said:


> It is possible "he" was actually a "she", explains the reason "he" blurted his best kept secret in front of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude you've been reading way too many Mazhar Kaleem's Imran Series novels.
> 
> But seriously, except field agents, normally families of the armed forces personnel associated with ISI know who they are working for. Since ELINT is a hot subject these days, alot of people from the Signals Core serve at the ISI directorate Aabpara. People from the army are Deputed to ISI for a period of 2 years maximum unless they carry any special abilities.



Aabpara's only signifisence is that the DG ISI sits there otherwise there are more important offices around specially in islamabad and period is not fixed to 2 years only. It Depends and can lead to 3-5 years and even more if need to.


----------



## Green Arrow

Pakistansdefender said:


> Now don't tell me, ISI has secret magnificent head quarters hidden under a sewer or something, which is accessible through an unused dirty public bathroom?



Aabpara is mostly the showcase office otherwise there are some other offices which are most important than the main headquarter.


----------



## Pakistansdefender

Frankly the way we praise our ISI too much, but in real is ISI worth it?
I totally respect and love my Armed Forces and intelligence agencies. But when I look back at the last decade. 
The terrorism has destroyed everything, our economy, our security, our image, in short everything. 
Do we know where all this terrorism came from(irrespective of who created started it)?
Everything has come and still coming from Afghanistan.
Do we know who was running and using terrorist as proxies against Pakistan? 
We know it was our dear neighbour india.

We could be 1000 times more better then what India is now, if we weren't struck by terrorism . We can afford anything on our blooming economy. Everything was ruined in the last decade. It would still take some years to properly root out terrorism and then rebuilt our image. 
Why was not our ISI and other agencies. Knowing everything, was able to defend ourselves. 
Right now our economy cannot support weapons, we are lagging in so many fields. All we needed was stability and security agencies have not be able to provide when needed most, even now when this meance is 95 ended, we must be very vigilent because we have too many enemies. 

Why not our intelligence agencies carry out secret operations in afghanistan , really there are handful of ttp and baloch insurgents left under the orders of Nds and raw. But are we so unable to eliminate them, through secret or guerilla operations. 
I think out intelligence agencies should more focus on security, then worrying about regime changes.


----------



## F86 Saber

Pakistansdefender said:


> Frankly the way we praise our ISI too much, but in real is ISI worth it?
> I totally respect and love my Armed Forces and intelligence agencies. But when I look back at the last decade.
> The terrorism has destroyed everything, our economy, our security, our image, in short everything.
> Do we know where all this terrorism came from(irrespective of who created started it)?
> Everything has come and still coming from Afghanistan.
> Do we know who was running and using terrorist as proxies against Pakistan?
> We know it was our dear neighbour india.
> 
> We could be 1000 times more better then what India is now, if we weren't struck by terrorism . We can afford anything on our blooming economy. Everything was ruined in the last decade. It would still take some years to properly root out terrorism and then rebuilt our image.
> Why was not our ISI and other agencies. Knowing everything, was able to defend ourselves.
> Right now our economy cannot support weapons, we are lagging in so many fields. All we needed was stability and security agencies have not be able to provide when needed most, even now when this meance is 95 ended, we must be very vigilent because we have too many enemies.
> 
> Why not our intelligence agencies carry out secret operations in afghanistan , really there are handful of ttp and baloch insurgents left under the orders of Nds and raw. But are we so unable to eliminate them, through secret or guerilla operations.
> I think out intelligence agencies should more focus on security, then worrying about regime changes.



Can you imagine what the situation would have been had it not been for ISI? If you cannot then just have a look at Iraq and Syria. If we are not completely destroyed as a country it is because of ISI and our armed forces. Considering the number of fronts ISI has to fight on, they are doing a superhuman job. They are fighting simultaneously against Mossad, RAW, NDS and to some extent against CIA and still holding their own. They also face oppositions from our own public and our courts and are repeatedly cursed by the so called social activists for doing their job. As someone once said to me, it is a thankless goalkeeper's job, no matter how many goals you save, the ones remembered are the ones you let it.

Believe me there are many things which cannot be revealed to public, just last week there was a report that TTP leader Maqbool Dawar was shot by unknown assailants. Killing the leaders is not the solution because there are many others to take their place, the solution is to counter the religious and social angle which forces people to do the bidding of these terrorists, remove sectarianism and punish the aggressive mullahs which is not the job of ISI.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 544_delta

they announce a test for MoD ..you clear it ..get good marks then they will short list you ,...then they wont contact you then you will wait...then you will get to know that the advertised positions were already filled by retired fojis and civilians were duped out of their moneys because why the hell not...then you will get your heart broken...then you will swear to yourself that you will never get involved with this focked up system any more...but then next year the ad will come again and like the stubborn green bleeding patriot that you most likely are, you will be standing 1st in line ready to be duped again for the love of the motherland........or so went my experience with it..


----------

